# Spring Loaded Hinge Adjustment



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Bad door closer. 
Sounds like a failed crimp or spot-weld.


----------



## Superswid (Nov 16, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Bad door closer.
> Sounds like a failed crimp or spot-weld.


:furious: Freakin father-in-law gave me the damn thing. Not the sharpest tool in the shed, that one.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Pictures help.

Nice MC. Is that you?


----------



## Superswid (Nov 16, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Pictures help.
> 
> Nice MC. Is that you?


I'm at work so I can't take any pics but here is a file photo of hinges I found online. The one I have is exactly like the two gold ones on the right.


thanks and yes, it's me. I ride an 08 yamaha r1. You ride?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds to me as if the set screw is stripped out. Regardless of the fix, they will likely all require removal of the existing hinge.

Yes, I ride. I have a Hayabusa and a Husky 510R.

The sumo is more fun to me lately.

Where are you out of?


----------



## Superswid (Nov 16, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> Sounds to me as if the set screw is stripped out. Regardless of the fix, they will likely all require removal of the existing hinge.
> 
> Yes, I ride. I have a Hayabusa and a Husky 510R.
> 
> ...


Are you talking about removing all three hinges? Or did I read that wrong? If the spring loaded hinge is bad, couldn't I just replace it with a new one and leave the rest? Maybe I didn't get what you're talking aobut when you said they would all likely require removal.

I'm out of So Cal, near the city of Malibu.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Just replace the one spring loaded unit.


----------



## Superswid (Nov 16, 2011)

Let me ask you this before I go and replace it: perhaps I'm not adjusting it correctly. Do you know the procedure for adjusting these, i.e. do you do it with the door closed or open? and is the little hole in the barrel something that needs to be messed with to adjust this?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I think you are pretty much doing it right but I would pull the adjustment screw all the way out to see if it is stripped.

http://www.doorware.com/specials/help-center/adjusting-spring-hinges.cfm


----------



## Superswid (Nov 16, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> I think you are pretty much doing it right but I would pull the adjustment screw all the way out to see if it is stripped.
> 
> http://www.doorware.com/specials/help-center/adjusting-spring-hinges.cfm


Thanks. I think I'm doing it right as well. I think I efft it up when I tried to adjust it at first because I was following my father in law's directions. For some reason he told me to "push" in the hex wrench while turning the screw, which I later found out is not necessary. So I probably broke the damn thing then. I don't know why I don't learn to never listen to his advice. :glare:

I'll probably just go get a new one and be done with it. They aren't expensive.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I can remember messing with those type of hinge-closers years ago.

I'm thinking that type of hinge requires a tiny little "pin" that is placed in the hole in the barrel. The hex on top is how you would apply tension to the internal spring using an Allen wrench, then while holding tension insert the tiny pin. If more tension is desired, you would re-position the Allen wrench, remove the tiny pin while holding the existing tension, apply more tension with the Allen wrench and re-insert the tiny pin. The tiny pin would then come to rest against the hinge assembly to maintain the tension. The question now is...where's the tiny pin?


----------



## The Wiz (Jun 18, 2017)

I increased the tension on my hinges and nothing. Adjusted again and nothing. Then it dawned on me that it wasn't the hinges, it was the door handle itself. I dismantled the handle and sprayed some silicon and that was it. I almost went out and bought new hinges.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Bud Cline said:


> I can remember messing with those type of hinge-closers years ago.
> 
> I'm thinking that type of hinge requires a tiny little "pin" that is placed in the hole in the barrel. The hex on top is how you would apply tension to the internal spring using an Allen wrench, then while holding tension insert the tiny pin. If more tension is desired, you would re-position the Allen wrench, remove the tiny pin while holding the existing tension, apply more tension with the Allen wrench and re-insert the tiny pin. The tiny pin would then come to rest against the hinge assembly to maintain the tension. The question now is...where's the tiny pin?


Exactly Bud. +1, that's the way the ones I've used have worked.
Mike Hawkins


----------

